# Vacuum sealed body costume ?



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

This may take some creativity so that the person in this costume doesn't sufocate!!! 

Our theme fo rthe huanted house this years leans towards vampires.

I thought about an area that kinda touches on VanHelsing/ Blade....
a room with bodies vacuum sealed in clear plastic... have tubes running to and from these bodies with red blood flowing.
I'd like to have one of them REAL !!! How can I make a costume to looke like its a body in plastic withour really being in plastic ? maybe just behind plastic ?......
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow... that sounds... dangerous. Even if the head wasn't covered, shows such as Myth Busters have proven that having your skin completely covered with almost anything is dangerous, especially if it is tight. If it is tight it can start to cause blood clots in your limbs, and something about being covered completely causes your blood preassure to climb dramatically. Certainly proceed with this idea using a great deal of caution and a pair of scissors very close at hand. 

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

My suggestion would be to have a false front and back with a thinner front and back of a body sealed inside... something kinda like body armor. Then, it'd have the appearance of being completely sealed, but actually be a tight-fitting pocket. Maybe a zipper on the top inside (and outside just in case) so the person can get in and out... and instead of plastic in the areas you want to show movement, have a breathable and stretchy material like nylon or lycra attached on the inside... since it's stretchy, it'd look like you were really moving inside. Though, for sanitary purposes I'd put the same person in there each time-- close quarters and a face right up to the fabric.

... that's just off the top of my head.... should give you enough of an idea to build upon.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I actually though about something that they just stand behind.... and can press into.
Look like they are "in" the plastic when actually they would be behind it ? 
Just don't know how it would look.


----------



## aman018 (Mar 5, 2009)

*body bag*

you could buy some xtra large ziplock bags or some space bags and then put different fake body parts in them with fake blood and vac. seal them or just get like a mannequin and wrap it in plastic and have your actor stand behind it and put his or her head where the head of the model is suppose to be (after cutting the head off)


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

May need to do something like that Aman018. I just need to try out all the possibilities and see what looks best.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

What about a pocket made completely of nylon or lycra? It's breatheable and stretchy... Put a couple metal rings in the corners and tie to something so the panel is taught. Movements would be visible too.... and it's a lot simpler than my previous idea.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought about glueing the plastic to the front of a persons costume. Then split it up the back.... use velcro to put it back on with ?
Then just have the plastic long on the top so its just a flap that will fold down when no one is in there and then flip it up to cover the face ( front only ) when someone walks into the room ? 
Sound reasonable ? The plastic can extend our past the body so it would look like then were in a "bag".


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

This sounds cool....sorry no help..but still....cool. : )


----------



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

*how about*

how about placing plastic on the floor have your victim lie on the plastic lay a sheet of plastic on top not covering the head and glue it down tight around them help them roll over after glue has set cut them out lay your plastic back down use a fake head, balloon, what ever to finish making the pocket for the head. The plastic should retain its shape so victim can step into it


----------



## avijit (Apr 8, 2009)

Even a wearer who is smaller than the garment or who is wearing a corset cannot exactly reproduce the original wearer's silhouette and will stress some part of the garment. Wearing historic clothes thus produces enormous tensions on fabric and seams. The wearer's body temperature and perspiration serve as an oven that acts as a catalyst in the deterioration process. Sweating also releases components that attack fibers and can discolor fabrics. Dead skin cells, body oils, dirt and sebum, the oil from hair follicles, are also deposited on the surface of the fabric. 

Textiles are among the world's most fragile artifacts. Clothing, assembled from textiles and others materials that can self-destruct, is even more difficult to care for. Additionally, throughout the centuries, numerous fabrics have been treated with chemical solutions meant to enhance their appearances. Silks, for example, were often weighted with metallic salts, mostly consisting of tin or iron. This practice was common as early as the 1750s. It was at it's peak of popularity in the
20th century and was practiced as late as the 1950s. Even with the best preservation efforts, these matallic salts eventually attack and break the fibers. Thus, careful handling becomes essential and any wearing of historic garments ill advised.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Deathstate.... thats one option I have in mind....

Now if I could only get that person to hang from the ceiling all night !!! I'd really have a great costume!  JK but if only ........... hehe


----------



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

good luck I only know one way to get people to stay still and that's illegal


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

idk how well it would actually work, but thought i would try my hand at solving this.

if you are familiar with vac-u-forming (i really hope i spelled it right) or had some way to gain acess to a machine, you could do a sturdy vacuform of a manequine's body sans the head (obviously humans couldnt be put under the machine)

This would leave you with a sturdy, clear plastic body form which would really look like a sealed plastic package, but would severely reduce movement. For the head you could use a stretchy fabric in front of the face, just close enough that they could press their face against it when the guests came through, but far enough away they wouldnt be constantly forced into it, raisng suffocation hazzards.

for the back you could use two overlapping pieces of stretchy black spandex, which would breathe as well as offer a quick exit in case of emergency, but still look relatively solid.

now this is just what immediately popped into my head, wether or not it would look good, or even be feasable is beyond me  sounds like it will be a great haunt though!


----------

